# Favorite Video game of all time!



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 29, 2020)

So mine is Super Mario Galaxy for the Wii, I just have a lot of good memories when I played it as a kid, and I wanted to see everybody else's favorite games. 
also Lmk if you enjoyed Galaxy!


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 29, 2020)

Fwoo that’s a hard one
For childhood memory I’d say simpsons hit and run, super Mario sunshine, and ty the Tasmanian tiger all for GameCube.
Old school I’d say super Mario and double dragon
But currently I’m obsessed with Stardew valley, acnh, and still the sims 4 ^^
sorry if the response is suppose to be only one but I had to say more!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Super Mario World 3

My brother and I played that game everyday after school. Our mom would play it with us too. Such wonderful memories held by that game. I've bought it in every system I can!~

Big shout out to Galaxy tho! My ex and I would play that all the time together. We were both in love with the colors, style and art! It is still to this day one of my favorites!


----------



## bluetortis26 (Jun 29, 2020)

MARIOKARTWII


----------



## Olly7 (Jun 29, 2020)

Yoshi's Island on the SNES probably if I had to pick one, I've loved everything about it since I first played it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 29, 2020)

I'd have to go for Super Mario Sunshine, Mario Kart Double Dash, or Splatoon. Have tons of fond memories with those games.

I also enjoyed Galaxy. I owned the 2nd one but it was still fun to play from time to time. I didn't play it as much as my gamecube games.
But now I own both the first and second games and I'm thinking of picking it up again lol.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 29, 2020)

Majoras Mask, played it on both the N64 & 3DS. But also HM64 I will love that game forever and ever!


----------



## dedenne (Jun 29, 2020)

currently its the phoenix wright: ace attorney trilogy (specifically trials and tribulations) but damn persona 3 portable might just take that spot. im playing it right now and its amazing.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 29, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> MARIOKARTWII


YESSIR!
Wii games are the best


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

Mine probably had to be SSBB for the Wii. I played the heck outta that game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2020)

Huh I wonder what my favorite game of all time is


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 29, 2020)

Animal Crossing <3 I feel like I've been playing my whole life haha


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 29, 2020)

drawn to life: the next chapter
oof


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

The original Ribbit King on the GameCube!  Had many, many good times with that game and a ton of fun playing it with others.  Became really good at it too.


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2020)

Mine is Shovel Knight! It not only takes inspiration from classic 2D platformers, but surpasses them. The tight controls, superb level design, and incredible music all work wonderfully. Best of all, the developers added three full campaigns for free!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 30, 2020)

For me, my favorite game of all-time is easily Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. It was among the first games I ever played/owned as a kid, I've played it a bunch over the years, and it's stood up very well to the test of time. No game has ever dethroned it as my favorite, and I don't think any game ever will.


----------



## Mary (Jul 1, 2020)

My favorites are Animal Crossing, Kirby Super Star Ultra, Endless Ocean, Scribblenauts, Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky, Viva Piñata (lol), Minecraft, Terraria, Stardew Valley, and Starbound. AC will always be #1 for me - I’ve played every game in the series and it’s the only one that really ticks all the boxes for me. I tend to go through phases with other games, but AC is the only one I consistently stick with and log hundreds of hours on.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 2, 2020)

For me, it has to be Persona 3  Just had such good memories from it and replayed it so many times


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 4, 2020)

I freaking loved Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker on the GameCube. I was really hoping they'd make one for the Switch, but it doesn't seem like that's ever going to happen. I don't want to buy a WiiU simply for one game but... :c


----------



## therandompuppy (Jul 5, 2020)

My favorite video game of all time would have to be Minecraft probably because there’s so much you can do


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 10, 2020)

Sonic Adventure 2  The story, chao garden, gameplay, music... so many great memories!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I can’t choose one favorite, so I’ll put one on each series I think gets credit for being my favorite series:
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Kirby: Planet Robobot
Super Mario Odyssey
Minecraft
Stardew Valley
Animal Crossing New Horizons
Pokémon Ultra Sun/Moon (I chose moon)


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 13, 2020)

Mine is most likely Harvest Moon Magical Melody for the game cube, a lot of it has to due with nostalgia and that it is one that I sill go back to and play even to this day.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jul 13, 2020)

It's tough but a tie between ACNL, Motorsport Manager and F1 2006


----------



## DellaIthilien (Jul 13, 2020)

BlueOceana said:


> Mine is most likely Harvest Moon Magical Melody for the game cube, a lot of it has to due with nostalgia and that it is one that I sill go back to and play even to this day.


OMG I _loved_ that game!!! I played that game FOREVER!! I think I got to year 6 and then my memory card ended up corrupted and I've never had the heart to play it ever again!


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 13, 2020)

DellaIthilien said:


> OMG I _loved_ that game!!! I played that game FOREVER!! I think I got to year 6 and then my memory card ended up corrupted and I've never had the heart to play it ever again!




Oh man, that sucks! I'm so sorry about that! I'm glad that somebody else likes it too, who did you end up marrying, if anybody? I married Dan as a girl and Eve as a boy, but I also really like Lyla, Alex, Kurt, Ray, and Dia. And have married each of them at one point to.


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 13, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## DellaIthilien (Jul 13, 2020)

BlueOceana said:


> Oh man, that sucks! I'm so sorry about that! I'm glad that somebody else likes it too, who did you end up marrying, if anybody? I married Dan as a girl and Eve as a boy, but I also really like Lyla, Alex, Kurt, Ray, and Dia. And have married each of them at one point to.


On my main game I married Gwen, and on my other files I've had, I've married Joe, Kurt, Lyla, and Dia. Once I lost the Gwen file though, I never went back to the others. I always wanted to try to marry Jaimie, just because they were the rival, but I remember having the guide book that warned that the game ended or something like that if you married them.


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 13, 2020)

DellaIthilien said:


> On my main game I married Gwen, and on my other files I've had, I've married Joe, Kurt, Lyla, and Dia. Once I lost the Gwen file though, I never went back to the others. I always wanted to try to marry Jaimie, just because they were the rival, but I remember having the guide book that warned that the game ended or something like that if you married them.




Yeah. I always wanted to marry them too, but you are right that the game ends if you do.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 14, 2020)

It's hard to choose just one but my top five are Final Fantasy X, Journey, Majora's Mask, Mother 3, and Donkey Kong 64.

Final Fantasy X is video game with the story that impacted me the most, was enjoyable to play, and the creativity of its setting had a huge impact on me more than any FF title before or since. Yuna is my favorite video game character period. Aside from a sometimes grating protagonist it's always been extremely replayable and I wish I could experience it blind again.

Journey is also a game I wish I could replay blind again and I can't type anything that could justify playing it so go out there and experience it, it's on steam! It's about the experience.

Majora's Mask (particularly the non-remastered version) is the most atmospheric game ever made with fantastic gameplay that adds to the legendary formula Ocarina of Time set before it, and it tackled themes of death and adulthood and friendship in such an artistic fashion. If I could ever become trapped in a video game purgatory this one would feel like home. Never gets old on replay. And no game has come close to doing what MM did mechanically (Lightning Return is the closest game that comes to mind). I may be pressed to say this is my choice as the overall best of the five.

Mother 3 is one of the most literary games I have ever played that is actually good as a game in addition to its narrative. I'll admit it brought me to tears which is hard to achieve. It feels timeless and never fails to satisfy me on replay. Fantastic soundtrack. Great design. Has that humor Earthbound had, which is a game pretty close to my top ten as well.

And Donkey Kong 64 has some definite flaws and is the least perfect game on this list but it was one of my favorite games on the N64 which was the first console I got that I actually played with dedication (SNES and Genesis I sucked at). It was so fun to switch between five characters, huge diversity of challenges, great music and level designs, and overall how I learned to be a better gamer from it. 

That was long-winded but tldr, gun to my head, I may have to choose Majora's Mask.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 14, 2020)

I got lots of childhood memories with Skylanders and really wanna start collecting them again. I even still have my old portal and the few I did have.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 15, 2020)

By far my favorite game of all time is Starcraft Brood War. In my opinion also the best game ever created with an insanely high skill ceiling, and enjoyable meta game.


----------



## litilravnur (Jul 17, 2020)

Kirby Super Star  
I have really good memories of my big bro and me playing on snes for hours to collect all the items of the great cave offensive


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 17, 2020)

My favorite game is probably ACNH. I've logged more hours than any other game I've ever played. However I do recognize a different game as the greatest ever made -  Zelda: BoW


----------



## Crash (Jul 17, 2020)

i have too many and i can't decide which of them really "wins", so i'm gonna list em all

animal crossing new leaf
the last of us
stardew valley
the sims 2
bioshock
LoZ majora's mask + twilight princess
portal 2
doom
super mario sunshine
call of duty: world at war + black ops


----------



## Cash In (Jul 19, 2020)

Stardew Valley
Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Sonic Adventure DX
Sonic Generations
Megaman 2
Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Terraria


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 20, 2020)

Undertale


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jul 22, 2020)

super mario 64 ds, its so nostalgic for me


----------



## xChives (Jul 23, 2020)

Probably the original Bioshock. I always love a good dystopian-setting plot and having it play out underwater was unique. All the little creepy details, side quests, and retro futuristic vibes made it a very memorable experience.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jul 30, 2020)

Nintendo game? Uh...does Sonic Adventures 2 count? I mean, it is on GameCube so...
Just favorite game in general? I'm actually not much of a gamer. Sure I have a good amount of games but I've never actually finished any game. I tend to just play and wander. That being said I like Dragon Quest VIII and Dark Cloud II on the PS2. I've played a large amount of FO:NV and Skyrim as well as Stardew Valley and Terraria on PC. I played Super Smash Bros Melee a lot before it got stolen (along with all my other GC games along with my actual GC ;( ). I have one game from every main Pokémon generation. I've definitely played AC on Switch a good amount.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



xChives said:


> Probably the original Bioshock. I always love a good dystopian-setting plot and having it play out underwater was unique. All the little creepy details, side quests, and retro futuristic vibes made it a very memorable experience.


Hehe, I would like to play Bioshock, but I literally started the game and bailed because I got scared. Actually, that's the reason I haven't played a lot of games. I'm a scaredy cat.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh man, this is a hard question lol. I agree that Super Mario Galaxy is amazing and I'll listen to the soundtrack when I'm working because it's so relaxing. I honestly really like all the super Mario games and Mario Kart Wii slaps but I LOVE LOVE the Splatoon Series. 

Kirby's epic yarn is a BIG honorable mention haha. I have really good memories of playing it for hours with my cousin

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



xChives said:


> Probably the original Bioshock. I always love a good dystopian-setting plot and having it play out underwater was unique. All the little creepy details, side quests, and retro futuristic vibes made it a very memorable experience.


Oh man, I love the whole vibe and aesthetic of Bioshock. Its the first non-Nintendo game I played on my own.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 1, 2020)

Harvest moon for ps2


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 2, 2020)

Monster Hunter and Persona games!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

persona 4 golden for ps vita. some of the best characters and storytelling ever.

also i love narcissu and planetarian for making me sob like hell because they were rly great and sad T_T


----------



## Yusuke_Star (Aug 3, 2020)

Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## Moldy Bun (Aug 3, 2020)

For the past 7 years and ongoing, my favourite video game of all time is a tie between Paper Mario (64) and Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door.


----------



## Chiruka (Aug 4, 2020)

It's a tie between Majora's Mask and Mario Galaxy. These two were one of the main games I've played non-stop, even after beating it.


----------



## Uffe (Aug 4, 2020)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. At least when it comes down to one game that I really enjoyed playing growing up.


----------



## Larsi (Aug 10, 2020)

Final Fantasy IX for me. I have bought it multiple times, played it till the end for a lot of times and I just keep enjoying the adventure, characters and everything in the game.


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Pokémon Black 2, it was my first ever ‘serious’ game and I’ve been in love with the franchise ever since! (Even if the new games are a bit iffy lol)


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Aug 27, 2020)

Mines: 
(Switch)
Splatoon 2 
The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild 
Animal Crossing New Horizons
Kirby Star Allies  
ÔKAMI HD
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe

(3DS)  
Animal Crossing New Leaf 
The Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds 
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Kirby Super Deluxe


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 27, 2020)

Dragon Age Origins/Awakening, Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater (I liked most of them), Shadow Hearts 2: Covenant (I also liked the first one), or Final Fantasy X. Can’t pick a number one favorite of the three since I like them almost equally.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

four*


----------



## Aurita (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh no there’s so many aaahh

but my big faves include Pokémon Gold/Silver (and the remakes!!), Paper Mario TTYD, Bioshock, Pikmin, Persona 5, Fantasy Life, Animal Crossing New Leaf, Warioware, Splatoon 2

recent games: botw, the last of us, horizon zero dawn, god of war, control, xenoblade, nier automata

and shout out to guitar hero & best saber lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 28, 2020)

FF 10 and Ni no K


----------



## Cheren (Aug 28, 2020)

Paper Mario TTYD! The original Paper Mario and Animal Crossing PG/GC are also very high on my list. Stardew Valley and BOTW are very close behind them.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 28, 2020)

yume nikki or silent hill 2. both were very cathartic experiences for me


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

besides animal crossing super mario 64 is probably my fave due to nostalgia ♡


----------



## peterro (Apr 9, 2021)

The first Assassin's Creed is the best for me. When I have tried this game for the first time, I was shocked. This game had a great influence on me, I even started to like history and all this stuff. This game made me to fall in love with gaming, and since that day when I have first played Assassin's Creed, I am a fan of video games. Time passes, but I still love playing games. Now you can play any game even from your smartphone, this article tell about the adaptation of games to different electronic gadgets, and it's fascinating. I don't need a computer anymore, because I can play from my smartphone, wow.


----------



## DerpyOnion (Apr 9, 2021)

Dude_Skillz said:


> So mine is Super Mario Galaxy for the Wii, I just have a lot of good memories when I played it as a kid, and I wanted to see everybody else's favorite games.
> also Lmk if you enjoyed Galaxy!


The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild! An AMAZING game. It's worth every penny!


----------



## porkpie28 (Apr 9, 2021)

It would have to be Pokémon followed by animal crossing


----------



## Licorice (Apr 9, 2021)

Goemon’s Great Adventure


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 9, 2021)

Hm thats a hard question. I guess I would have to say Pokemon Diamond and Pokemon Heartgold.  I mentioned both Diamond and Heartgold because they are very similar, and I just have really fond memories of playing both when I was younger. I struggled a lot as a kid mentally so both these games were super important to me during trying times. I've played a lot of great video games since but these two will forever have a special place in my heart.


----------



## vanivon (Apr 11, 2021)

rune factory: tides of destiny! that game no joke got me through my sophomore year of high school and every time i replay it it's with nothing but love in my heart :') it's kind of the black sheep of its already obscureish series but i love it the most out of every game ever anyway


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 12, 2021)

This is a tough one. I’m torn between FFX (original), Shadow Hearts Covenant, Dragon Age: Origins, and Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater. I obsessed over each of them pretty equally and repeatedly since I used to go through phases where I’d replay them a lot. All of them, I love for the story, gameplay, characters, cutscenes and  voice acting. But, to pick one, I guess I’d go with FFX. It’s the only one that I’ve have plenty of discussions with others on tumblr about and only one I wrote multiple posts about my thoughts (I did write a few MGS ones and have one I never finished in the drafts still lol).


----------



## vixened (Apr 12, 2021)

I dunno if it's my top favorite game of all time but The world ends with you is up there.


----------



## Moonlight. (Apr 12, 2021)

silent hill 2 still absolutely owns my heart, i love several of the silent hill games in general but that one really caught my eye.

in terms of nintendo games, probably the legend of zelda majora's mask, i'm in love with the soundtrack and the general vibe/aesthetics. admittedly... breath of the wild is pretty close, i recently restarted it and i love it just as much as when i played it on release day.

both silent hill 2 and majora's mask are games i checked out during some bad moments of my life and i hold both of them with admiration.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 12, 2021)

Hm TimeSplitters 3: Future Perfect comes to mind.


----------



## Bui (Apr 12, 2021)

My favorite of all time is Majora's Mask, hands down (the original, not the 3ds abomination). I got the game for Christmas the year it launched and have loved it ever since. In my opinion the game has held up incredibly well over the years. I still play through it a couple of times a year and it's just as enjoyable every time. The only game I've played that comes close to Majora's Mask for me would probably be Breath of the Wild. 

Honorable mentions go to Gen 4 of Pokemon, Pokemon Fire Red/Leaf Green (nostalgia mainly), and Fantasy Life.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 13, 2021)

That's...a loaded question, lol. But of the games I've played, these immediately called out in my mind:

Final Fantasy IX
Lunar: Eternal Blue
Skies of Arcadia
Super Mario Galaxy
Psychonauts


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 15, 2021)

This is a difficult question for me. I really liked the concept of Pokémon XD Gale of Darkness. This game was near perfect for me.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

Super Mario World. It was the game that got me into video games when I was a child. My mom and I used to play this game so many times. We had a really great fun time with it. I loved the music, the levels were really great, and since then Mario has become my favorite Franchise next to Kingdom Hearts, Pokemon, GTA, and Donkey Kong. 

Whenever I think of the one game I cannot stop replaying its always Super Mario World on the SNES. Very glad that its on the Switch using the SNES Online App.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 15, 2021)

animal crossing is my all time favorite and nothing can come close to it.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Apr 15, 2021)

Pokemon Ultra Sun/Sun. I love usum with all my heart. I remember when it just came out and everyone wanted to buy it and play.. And the storyline is good. I still play it, and I'll keep playing it till the 3ds doesn't even work anymore. There were alot of good 3ds games.


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 11, 2021)

Pokemon platinum, my favorite pokemon came out this gen, the top 5 actually, I replay this game all the time, and I have fond memories of beating Cynthia with level 47-53 pokemon, I love the postgame and think the story is decent for pokemon standards, and I genuinely enjoy the choices for pokemon in platinum(especially compared to diamond and pearl) all on all great game


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 21, 2021)

This is very hard to choose  besides Animal Crossing (I really do love the series don't get me wrong), some of my all time favorite games would have to be Minecraft, Halo:Reach, Forza Motorsport 4, Pokémon Yellow, New Super Mario Bros (both on the DS and Wii), Wii Sports Resort, and of course the original Super Mario Bros. I could've kept going but these are the main ones that come to mind, I'm sure I left out some classic I played before


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2021)

for childhood nostalgia either skies of arcadia or baten kaitos. in terms of now it's honestly gotta be stardew valley, i always get seriously good vibes when i play xenoblade too but i wasn't so into the sequels


----------



## Corrie (May 21, 2021)

My votes gotta go to Sonic Adventure 2. It's just so fun to pick up and play and I always have a blast.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 23, 2021)

For me it's The Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask
The Nintendo 64 version, not the remake though!! I love the remake aswell, but N64 version is just my childhood <3


----------



## Autumn247 (May 24, 2021)

Pokemon Fired Red/ Leaf Green, those were my first Pokemon games


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

That's like asking me to pick my favorite child, even when I don't have any.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 28, 2021)

Probably either ACNH or Stardew Valley.. it's hard to pick!


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 20, 2021)

For me.. it’s a hard tie between Zelda: wind waker, or paper Mario: the thousand year door.
Both of the games had really amazing stories and were kind of life-changing for me at the time.
I really liked the exploring aspect of wind waker, along with the complex dungeons and the premise of the story with hyrule from the past being flooded.
I really enjoyed paper Mario’s story and how they integrated aspects from the paper Mario 64 game. I almost put paper Mario 64 here, but I remember that thousand year door had a bigger impact on me. The ending with the shadow queen and peach was my favorite.


----------



## Neurotiker (Nov 21, 2021)

The fact this is in the Nintendo Treehouse section makes me feel like I have to answer with a Nintendo game otherwise it's betrayal. But actually it's Final Fantasy 7 and Metal Gear Solid 3. My favorite Nintendo game would have to be Pokémon Platinum or like Super Paper Mario or something


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 21, 2021)

Earthbound. I can't say that it's the prettiest or even greatest game ever made, but it's certainly my all-time favorite.
And I can't even properly explain why.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2021)

while my interests change constantly, id have to say undertale
its one of the only things ive kept a consistent interest in. i had a blast playing it myself (and I'm still playing it, trying to beat the sans fight lol)
and even when im not hyperfixating on it i still love reading about it and watching videos of it and fangames and aus and listening to the music, and it's got such a good story and the lore is cool to read about and look into and the battles are fun and i love everything about it

honestly undertale is such a huge inspiration to me and one day i want to make a game similar to it, i LOVE undertale so much


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Nov 21, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> while my interests change constantly, id have to say undertale
> its one of the only things ive kept a consistent interest in. i had a blast playing it myself (and I'm still playing it, trying to beat the sans fight lol)
> and even when im not hyperfixating on it i still love reading about it and watching videos of it and fangames and aus and listening to the music, and it's got such a good story and the lore is cool to read about and look into and the battles are fun and i love everything about it
> 
> honestly undertale is such a huge inspiration to me and one day i want to make a game similar to it, i LOVE undertale so much


Undertale is AMAZING.


As for me, I love a good JRPG. And so, at the moment, the game that I oh so love is The World Ends With You.


----------



## Holla (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh man this is a tough one...

From my childhood it's easily Pokemon Emerald. Loved that game to death and it was my first game I ever had/played as well. Still among my top fave Pokemon games with SoulSilver.

Now as an adult though hmmm... Probably something from Fire Emblem. Either Genealogy of the Holy War on the SNES or Shadows of Valentia on the 3DS.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 2, 2021)

Hard to say, I would maybe go with either Sonic Adventure 2 Battle or Kirby Air Ride here since I loved playing them as kid back in the days (probably spent hundreds of hours into them, especially because of City Trial and the Chao Garden) and would still play them now if I would have a GameCube.


----------



## amemome (Dec 6, 2021)

Mother series games, but maybe especially Mother 2 (Earthbound). I think the dialog, art-style, and game difficulty are all perfect for what I'm looking for in a game. I'm hoping that Nintendo does an official Mother 3 release some day. That game touches on some really good topics and has a super refreshing storyline.


----------



## Mestear (Dec 7, 2021)

Pokemon Heart Gold, Platinum, Animal Crossing New Leaf, New Horizons. Ace Attorney, Spyro, Resident Evil, Alan Wake, To the Moon, The Medium, L.A Noire. Lots of them.)


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Dec 15, 2021)

I really like the Life is Strange series, specifically the ones with the story about Chloe, Rachel, and/or Max. Before the Storm and Life is Strange made me cry so much. Unfortunately, the later games are more of money grabbers. The most recent one does not have the concept of powers that the rest have, it's more of empathy and understanding people. No wind control like Rachel had (just a theory) or rewinding powers like Max, or the two brothers where one has telekenesis. I really wished that they actually worked on the games more instead of releasing new art versions and trying to push out games as quickly as possible to get more money.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 18, 2021)

My favorite game of all time is Animal Crossing: New Leaf. It means to much to me and I will probably make a way too big appreciation post sometime about it! My second favorite game (I know you only want 1 I am giving you 3) is Pikmin 3! I also have soo many memories and love for the pikmin!!! My third favorite game is Splatoon! I love both it and the second one and I am currently level 48 star!


----------



## shendere (Dec 18, 2021)

*the Witcher 3: wild hunt* ♡♡♡ everything about it was absolutely amazing, side quests, dlc, chefs kiss.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 18, 2021)

Chrono Trigger

It came out at the perfect time while I was growing up, and had everything that I needed to fall in love with JRPGs.


----------



## ellarella (Dec 18, 2021)

planescape: torment

it has the most gripping, well-written story of any game i've ever played. every character, location and interaction feels meaningful. if you're into story-heavy rpgs, i highly recommend giving it a go.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 18, 2021)

super paper mario. it's the only game in that franchise i actually like lmao, probably because it's a platformer and not turn-based. (_hated _that in sticker star.) the story, the characters, the aesthetic, the worlds, the music. ugh, it's all gorgeous. not to mention that you get to play as peach, my favorite character, as much as you like. the ending made me cry. some of the music still hits me a bit. the gimmicks are actually good. wish i could replay it, but my wii and wii u are both in storage rip. maybe one day.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 18, 2021)

Its a tie between Kingdom Hearts 2 and Super Mario World.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 18, 2021)

if we're sticking with Nintendo titles, then my favorite video game of alltime is Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, which i consider to be a true masterpiece.  i became totally immersed in the world of that game when i was playing it, and i love how it combined puzzle-solving and action.  the open world nature of the game was delightful, and there were surprises and clever features at every turn.  the only video game i really consider to be better would be Halo.


----------



## shellbell (Dec 19, 2021)

I <3 Splatoon! The first one on WiiU :3


----------



## salty- (Dec 22, 2021)

The little big Planet series!
I found it when I was going through a bit of a rough patch in my middle school years and I would play it for hours. Still one of my favorite games and I could probably talk about it for hours xD
Sonic Adventure 2, L4D 1+2, Undertale and the FNAF series also are very important games to me, the latter two being because they were major fandoms me and my best friend of 6 years first really got into.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 22, 2021)

*Animal Crossing*. So glad I gave it a try in 2020.
Before I was introduced, I would have to say my Favorite game would have been Pokemon Sapphire or The Messenger which I had a blast with.

Other games I have played and really enjoyed that could have gotten that title in the past if you asked younger me were WarioLand 4, Pokemon Crystal, Crash Bandicoot Warped, Gex 3 Deep Cover Gecko _at the time I was 9 in the 90s and didn't pick up on the language but it was a fun game for it's time. And it is weird._, and Primal Rage. 
Though it may not count because I only played the demo in 1997, Medievil. I wanted that game but unfortunately I knew mom wouldn't let me get it.
Primal Rage was my favorite game for the longest time when I was little. And if they ever did a remaster of it, I think it could compete with Animal Crossing for me if they added more of a story to it. I mean they "kind of" have a "story thing".


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 30, 2021)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. Even the manga is a masterpiece. I could play this game until I'm on my deathbed.
I'm a sucker for dark themes in video games. Scratches that little part in my head. However, Twilight Princess picks up my entire brain and scratches the entire thing. It's absolutely amazing. Even the water temple is amazing. The way you fight the bosses are amazing. Zant? One of my favorite antagonists in anything ever. Hyrule Castle? Best architecture ever. If Hyrule Castle Town were a place in real life, I'd move to it.
The only thing that could make this game better is if Link had a house in Hyrule Castle Town that I could customize and keep those little cats and dogs in. I would start levitating. That would be so incredibly amazing. I just...aaaaa


----------



## Meadows (Jan 3, 2022)

Hmmm... probably spider-man for the ps4. The story telling was amazing, combat was fun, there was difficulty, and plenty of side activities.


----------



## your local goomy (Jan 23, 2022)

As of now, probably either Star Fox 64 or Star Fox Assault. 64 is just a classic and Assault has a great story that wasn't afraid to stray away from the usual formula. But some of my favorite games in the Past that I still love now are Kirby Triple Deluxe, Sonic Rush (the music in this game practically defines my childhood lol), PokéPark Wii, Mario Kart Wii, and Pokémon SoulSilver.


----------



## Sid (Feb 4, 2022)

Super Mario World
Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy Kong's Quest
Chrono Trigger
Mega Man X
Super Punch-Out!!
Killer Instinct
Mortal Kombat II
Pokemon Yellow
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon TCG
Link's Awakening
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Pokemon Stadium
Pokemon Puzzle League
Perfect Dark
Bomberman 64
Animal Crossing
Twilight Princess
Super Smash Bros Melee
Metroid Prime
Resident Evil 4
Super Mario Galaxy
New Horizons =)

(also Halo, Halo 2, Halo 3, Oblivion, Skyrim, Fable, RE5, Psychonauts, KOTOR, etc)

my mind is going blank at this point


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 4, 2022)

*Laughs nervously* it's totally not new horizons...
it's new horizons...


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Feb 13, 2022)

Despite the reviews, Cyberpunk is a top contender for me. If you’ve ever considered getting it, I highly recommend it. The gameplay was fun and the story was pretty excellent.


----------



## porkpie28 (Feb 14, 2022)

It would have to be Pokémon and animal crossing great games


----------



## Newbiemayor (Feb 14, 2022)

Tough question but I think I'd have to go with legend of Zelda ocarina of time with paper mario and the thousand year door in second and Super mario sunshine coming in third


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Supa Mar 3D world


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Guess what mine is?



Spoiler



The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
WHAT A SHOCKER!


----------

